# Curiosity🙃



## Longandhard (Nov 27, 2016)

Hey guys just out of curiosity what's the highest your test levels have been, and at what amount was you taking? A long time ago I read an interesting article from MD I believe on a study of different peoples levels with different doses.


----------



## Megatron28 (Nov 27, 2016)

Here are results from a study.

http://m.ajpendo.physiology.org/content/281/6/E1172/T2.expansion.html


----------



## Runningwild (Nov 27, 2016)

Sorry man I never get the specific levels tested for my test just get an abnormal because my results are greater than 1400 each time


----------



## Longandhard (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 27, 2016)

Over 9000!!!!!!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 27, 2016)

When I'm cruising (think 200 Mg weekly) my levels tend to be 900-1200.

On a blast, its like RW said - off the chart.


----------



## snake (Nov 27, 2016)

200 mg TRT holds me around 800-900. 300 mg will peak me out over 1,200.


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Nov 29, 2016)

TRT snake?


----------



## corvettels3 (Dec 6, 2016)

TRT 100mg puts me in the 800's


----------



## CardinalJacked (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm at 447 #natty


----------



## Longandhard (Dec 6, 2016)

CardinalJacked said:


> I'm at 447 #natty



I was 209 before I even used replacement or any drugs lmao


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 6, 2016)

I thought this was an I'm coming out thread.


----------



## Longandhard (Dec 6, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I thought this was an I'm coming out thread.



Because it is


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 6, 2016)

Longandhard said:


> Because it is



Oh nice. Well what's his name?


----------

